# first pic joke try



## jmatterhorn (Mar 6, 2010)

lets see if i figured this out


----------



## mnola917 (Mar 6, 2010)

I like it.


----------



## rdknb (Mar 6, 2010)

I like that too


----------



## westsmoke (Mar 6, 2010)

The best jokes always have some truth to them.


----------

